# 2 pcs im netzwerk und internet-->server



## honeyboy (19. Februar 2003)

hallo,

ich hab jetzt 2 pcs über netzwerk verbunden, beide können ins inet. wie kann ich jetzt einstellen, dass pc2 ein server ist? (mit jana server) ich hab die beiden über einen einfachen switch verbunden und mit jana server im inet laufen. internet anschluss ist an pc1, allerdings will ich dass pc2 der http server für meine homepage ist. wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Tim C. (20. Februar 2003)

Dazu müsstest du dem PC1 (der, andem das Internet hängt) klarmachen, dass er einkommende requests auf Port 80 (oder welchem Port der JANA HTTP auch immer läuft) an die LAN IP des PC2 forwardet bzw mappt. Suchbegriffe wären also

Portforwarding bzw Portmapping

Ich kann dir allerdings nur sagen, wie das mit Hardware Routern geht, ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## honeyboy (20. Februar 2003)

ok, danke trotzdem!


----------

